# help installing The God Father



## bloom (Feb 10, 2005)

Win XP home
1 gig ram
AMD Athlon 3000+
Raedon 9600 128 meg Vid Card

I have installed The Godfather but keep getting Please insert correct dvd rom message.

Have also tried many forums with no result

Some have suggested Damon tools 4.00 went there but was totaly confused

Tried to return game to shop but they refused to return money

I now have a game that cost $69.95 I cannot play. I would really appreciate some help


thank you


jean bloom


----------



## kombat75 (Jan 12, 2006)

Once u can install - that mean the dvd are fine and the game not spoilt..

Since u buy Original...It should have manual for u how to install and play..
Didn't the manual said it ? 

U mention u getting Please insert correct dvd rom message. Don't tell me u never
install PC Games b4 ?

U have to copy the Crack file godfather.exe to the folder u install and bingo..

The game start liao.. 

Try to look folder call CRACK and inside should have godfather.exe


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

First off I highly DOUBT that the original game will have a CRACK folder. If it does, then it's not a legit copy.

Jean, usually that message comes up when the game doesn't detect the original CD/DVD in the drive. This usually happens to pirated copies. Also if you have a virtual drive program like Daemon Tools (which allows people to use pirated copies), that could also affect the starting up of the game. I'm guessing that's what the person tried to show you.

The store should not be able to refuse you to swap out the game for another one. Try to see if you can do that. Failing that I have a thread that is pinned to the top of the Games forum that helps with the Please Insert the Correct CD-ROM issue. It may help with you too.


----------



## bloom (Feb 10, 2005)

thank you the replies the game just has to be original it was bought from EB games
tried a different dvd no good, I do not have any copying programs on my PC, or any material that could be construed as such.

I am trying to find the head office for EB Games (or elecronic boutique) as it is called but have difficulty finding it as they appear to be franchised..

thank you for your help


Jean Bloom


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:


----------

